

Show HN: Entropy Coder Benchmark - powturbo
https://sites.google.com/site/powturbo/entropy-coder

======
powturbo
Benchmarking the fastest, most efficient or popular entropy coders

\- Asymmetric Numeral Systems incl. FSE & TurboANX

\- Asymmetric Binary Systems

\- Arithmetic Coding / Range Coder w/ bitwise/bytewise range coders

\- Fastest Huffman Coding implementations incl. zlib huffman

\- TurboHF - 1GB/s Huffman Coding Reincarnation. Decoding one Billion Symbols
per Second

Benchmark: [https://sites.google.com/site/powturbo/entropy-
coder](https://sites.google.com/site/powturbo/entropy-coder)

Forum : [http://encode.ru/threads/1890-Benchmarking-Entropy-
Coders](http://encode.ru/threads/1890-Benchmarking-Entropy-Coders)

